# Dirty/Faded Alcantara



## Stoo (May 7, 2008)

Hi guys,
Ive just put a 'new' interior into one of my cars and for the money it was an absolute steal. The seats are black leather sides with a deep red alcantara centre and the door cards are split half and half. Now im very pleased with them but in my eternal quest for perfection, I think I can make them look better. There is no damage and the leather is lovely. I have just ordered some Poor Boys World leather stuff to nourish the leather parts a bit. The alcantara however is mainly just a bit dirty so I would like to clean it up - im assuming a decent quality APC is what I should be using but im very paranoid about using any kind of brush on the alcantara to agitate the dirt. What would people suggest? 

Secondly on the top of the door cards where they get a lot of contact with sunlight, the red in the alcantara has faded slightly - does anybody ahve any idea of a way of sorting this. Now im sure it could easily be dyed but if I go somewhere to get this done, they are bound to make a meal out of it and charge me a lot. I fancy having a crack myself.

Thanks for reading this stupidly long essay


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Stoo

What make/model is it?

With the Alcantara try wiping with a clean damp MF cloth first - this might lift the dirt - key is not to scrub it with a brush or it will be history!!

A very mild APC solution say 20:1 is your next bet but again wipe on wipe off, rub _gently _if required but no scrubbing and then ensure you wipe with a clean water dampened MF cloth

Not sure about the faded bits - no experience here - sorry!


----------



## Stoo (May 7, 2008)

The car is a Honda CRX but the seats, handbrake gator, gear gator and door cards have been fully retrimmed a few years ago at a cost of £1500 so to get them all for £120 was a steal The seats were also modified slightly so it no longer has a separate headrest but is all one back with slots for harnesses. This will be my track car once finished.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Cool - have a go with the cleaning and see how you get on....


----------



## Rich00p (Feb 19, 2008)

this sounds a bit extreme but trust me it does work.

take your standard wet shave razor and 'dry shave' the alcantara in forward strokes towards the seat edge, remembering to frequently un clog the blades.

Brings them back up good as new


----------



## Stoo (May 7, 2008)

That does sound fairly scary - might be a good idea for the door cards as its probably only the surface thats faded. How much does it take off?


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

using the razor wont clean the seats up but it will take away any ouse or fluff off them


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

As of today, Race Glaze has a specialist foam-based Alcantara Cleaner which we have sourced following another customers request. This is specifically for alcantara.

Its 250ml, £9.99.

Its not in stock yet, though will be before the end of the week.

Any orders before we get it on the site will have to be via PM/paypal.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

awesome raceglazer! ill be taking some this just directly!


----------



## malinmip (Sep 26, 2007)

Sonax also have their new Xtreme series interior cleaner which is suitable for Alcantara also, works great! :speechles


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

If its faded you need a product that has optical Brighteners in it. Brisk foam in an aerosol is one such product.


----------



## volvokid (Mar 25, 2008)

I bought some Alcantara cleaner from swissvax its not listed on there site as its from there sister company haven't tried it yet, swissvax make some good products i bought a leather care kit and its ace.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

You did very well to prise some from their grasp - they wouldn't sell me any last year even though we were Authorised Stockists then. And I do recall it wasn't cheap anyway.


----------



## volvokid (Mar 25, 2008)

It cost 20 quid me thinks lol not that bad.
I've read on here though NEVER use a brush on alcantara, but what about the brushes you get for shoes they have never done any damage to my shoes b4, would that work?


----------



## volvokid (Mar 25, 2008)

Bump ^^^^


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

I have used APC cut 10:1 with water, misted on the surface and agitated with a clean microfibre. This cleans alcantara.

The razor trick it great too if it has "bobbles" :thumb:

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## cj romeo (Jul 12, 2007)

I use rug doctor synthetic carpet shampoo diluted, let it soak, then wet vac out, running stains are best dealt with by a damp MF.


----------

